# Stock Cd Changer to AfterMarket Radio



## Razo (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, I'm new to this board. I drive a 97 328is. I just installed a Sirius Satellite Radio Reciever in my car, but the stock radio gave it horrible sound quaility so I replaced the factory radio with A alpine Aftermarket, but now my stock Alpine Cd Changer does not work. I talked to some people and they said that crutchfield offers a adaptor, but I called crutchfield and they said they have adaptors for Aftermarket cd changers to Factory radios, but not Factory cd changers to aftermarket radios. Can someone help me please?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You're stuck. Crutchfield is correct about the adapters. They only go one way. The BMW changer is made by Alpine but the signaling is BMW-proprietary.


----------



## EdouardP (Aug 16, 2011)

Just to clarify ... Kaz: What you are saying is that there is no way to hook up a factory CD changer to an aftermarket radio, correct?

I never knew my car had a changer. I put in a new radio/CD/USB/Aux unit and while cleaning my trunk noticed the compartment with the changer.

No way to do it then? Rats.


----------

